# An Amazing CASE For Increasing Gun Ownership In AMERICA...!!!



## nononono (Jan 14, 2020)

*NoNoNoNo...Do Not Give Up Your Right !!!

The Officer in the video is ALIVE because of his partners " Gun " ( And Skill ).*
*
The Images/Video below is EXACTLY why America Should NEVER give up there Guns !!!!!!*

















*LAPD Officer attacked by man with a Machete....*








*UK Thug with a Machete...*







*Thugs fight with Machetes.....*









*BRAVE Londoner takes down a man with a Machete on London Bridge.....*







*UK Scum who killed a British Soldier on the Streets of UK with a Machete..... 



Take away the Guns and you have the examples above of UK...

Keep the Guns and you have the LAPD Officer who is still alive Today.....


BIG
BIG
BIG 
Difference...........!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Jan 14, 2020)

*There's a reason Law Enforcement Teaches their Officers the MASSIVE DANGER of*
*a suspect with a Knife.....

As for the LAPD Officer who was initially chasing the suspect with the Machete, he ( LAPD ) had
a Green " Bean Bag Gun "....Yes ...A BEAN BAG GUN....Excuse my French, But Fuck That Shit..!*

*Then he armed himself with his handgun ( And missed 7-8 shots ) his Partner dropped the deranged perp.*


----------



## LMULions (Jan 15, 2020)

this is awesome!   Not sure if the video or your explanation of what it proves is better.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## nononono (Jan 15, 2020)

*Uses of Machetes Properly*

In much of the world, machetes are a part of daily life. The tool is extremely versatile, as it can act as both a knife and an ax. The machete blade is used for cutting, while the weighted upper blade provides force for chopping.
Here at MacheteSpecialists.com, we strive to offer the largest selection on the web of this most vital of tools for all your outdoor needs:
*Cut and Maintain Trails*
One of the most popular uses for machetes is cutting and maintaining trails. From Southeast Asia to the Americas, individuals use machetes for clearing paths and blazing new trails.
More recently, hunters and fisherman are regaining interest in the machete for clearing paths to fishing holes, creating funnel points for animals, chopping down brush to create fish habitats and for creating shooting lanes. The machete rising in popularity with many hunters and fisherman is the Kukri – a lightweight machete that is heavily used in the Philippines for clearing brush.
*Clearing Brush*
Similar to cutting trails, machetes are the go-to option for clearing brush. For effectively clearing brush, we made this short video, how to clear brush with a machete, so that our customers use the proper safety and tactic.
Many surveyors have begun using machetes to clear areas for placing survey stations, clearing lines of sight and cutting trails to reach boundaries.
*Chopping Compost*
Another go-to use for machetes is chopping compost into small pieces that break down quickly.
*Agricultural Uses*
Crops, such as rice, sugar cane, corn, rye, millet, barley, buckwheat, oats and many others can be easily harvested with a machete. Bill Hook and sickle styled machetes are both great for agricultural use.
These machete styles can also be used for removing cover crops or dead plant residue from farms and gardens by scalping the above ground vegetation and leaving the root biomass in place. Additionally, removing vines is no trouble. Just chop segments from tree-hugging vines for removal and apply herbicide to the chopped surface to kill the base and roots of the vine.
*Carving, Incising and Coppicing Wood*
Machetes are amazing tools for carving, incising and coppicing wood. Inicing, or preparing wood to be treated, can be a daunting task without a machete, and there’s no better go-to for coppicing – which is process of chopping a tree stump to promote shoots and new tree growth through that stump.


----------



## LMULions (Jan 15, 2020)

can I get one with a silencer?


----------



## nononono (Jan 15, 2020)

*Silenced under file.......





*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2020)

Media Fail: 2nd Amendment Rally Turns Out Peaceful, Patriotic
					

Without Breitbart News' live stream, the 2nd Amendment rally might have been portrayed by hostile media as the next Charlottesville.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## espola (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 6251




Our government has lots of these.









						tank | Facts, History, & Pictures
					

tank,  any heavily armed and armoured combat vehicle that moves on two endless metal chains called tracks. Tanks are essentially weapons platforms that make the weapons mounted in them more effective by their cross-country mobility and by the protection they provide for their crews. Weapons...



					www.britannica.com


----------



## nononono (Jan 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 6265
> 
> Our government has lots of these.
> 
> ...


*Your Point......?







We " USA " have these ....and they "Trump " your tanks.*


----------

